# Purple Urkel



## villa029 (Nov 8, 2006)

I received my 400w MH light yesterday and have a temp setup for today while I'm at work. It's really a 400w HPS bulb and ballast w/ a MH conversion bulb. I'll provide pics later today but I'm concerned. My plant looks like this http://photos.yahoo.com/villa029. I have it in my closet receiving light from a 45 degree angle from either axis, and not directly over the plant. I put a window fan on low providing soft air directly at the plant. This circulates the air and left the closet door and a window open to decipate heat put off. Is it possible to have dry wood catch on fire from the bulb, like the shelve that its on? Has anyone seen full grown pictures of the purple urkel? Should I begin to use fertilizer on the plant? It's about 8'' tall now and wanted to ask for suggestions of techniques to minimize the plants height w/o affect productivity. It's on top of my closet shelf and limited to grow up to the height of a tall ceiling, please point me in the right direction. A friend has the same strain and the big difference his from mine is that his leaves open up much wide and apart compared to my leaves where they stay close together and sometimes overlap, what's the reason for this reason and what does it mean?


----------



## villa029 (Nov 8, 2006)

Feedback please. Can someone point out a detailed topping guide


----------



## dankels (Nov 8, 2006)

im not sure the exact name but look in google video, you tube or one of those types of sites and look at the growing videos, there are a few that will take you through the process. ill post them on here when i find them, hope this helps


----------



## Bojok (Nov 8, 2006)

Villa029 This method that I am suggesting will stunt the growth of the plant but bush it out and give it more yield. It's worked for people I know who use it in the SOG method and get 2 oz. off a plant about 20 inches tall. It's called supercropping...... http://www.hightimes.com/ht/grow/content.php?page=act_growshow&id=836&totalrecords=1000

Hope this helps..................................


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 8, 2006)

If I recall correctly, this was the plant you got with no instructions? If so, you have done great with it. As you get a feel for the plants wants/needs for water, temp, lights, nutes, etc.. you'll see a big difference.  Any variable will make your plant different from your friends. I'm growing hydro so I cannot say 100% but you should be using your MH light  and on some nute regimen made for the vegetation stage.  If it is 8" tall, you might be getting ready to switch to flowering stage, changing your light to HPS 12on/12off and flowering nutes.  I put mine to flower when it got 6" tall (I am in a caddy that is 72" tall so I don't want it to get bigger than the caddy).  Fire is always a concern and I recommend you use a 105F thermal safety switch and a smoke detector.

Here is a site that was given to me:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html


----------



## KADE (Nov 8, 2006)

Very good idea with the thermal switch... u dont want ur plants gettin up there past 100f... so would be good to have anyways...  kinda like a digi ballast that cuts lights back.


----------



## villa029 (Nov 9, 2006)

http://photos.yahoo.com/villa029 I want to give my plant another month and a half of vegetative growth before I cut the light to 12/12 and change to an hps light. How can I tell if my plant is old enough to force it into flowering. What size of what indicators should I look for before forcing it to flower. My friend's is just as old and he wants to force it to flower in 2 weeks, is it to early? Thanks in advance.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2006)

villa029 said:
			
		

> http://photos.yahoo.com/villa029 I want to give my plant another month and a half of vegetative growth before I cut the light to 12/12 and change to an hps light. How can I tell if my plant is old enough to force it into flowering. What size of what indicators should I look for before forcing it to flower. My friend's is just as old and he wants to force it to flower in 2 weeks, is it to early? Thanks in advance.


*What ya wanna look for is either alternating nodes or pre flowers which take about 6 to 8 weeks. *


----------



## villa029 (Nov 9, 2006)

I seem to get that as a response but need it to be broken down to stupid simple for me.


----------



## Bojok (Nov 9, 2006)

You can force a plant to flower 2 weeks after a clone has shown roots. ( 2 weeks of veg time ) When you decide to start flower, your plant will almost double in size. If you were to flower your plant at the size it is now you would get a center cola and some small side chutes. I would top it and allow the sides to chute out and allow it to veg for 2-3 weeks more depending on how much room you have remembering that it will almost double in size. ..................................


----------



## villa029 (Nov 9, 2006)

I topped my plant last night. Just cut across the top two leave coming out and twisted and bended the main stem hoping the stalk rebuilds thicker to support more life and heavier buds. I hope my topping was done right. I had 2 weeks from today in mind before making it flower, but if I do that that would mean I start flowering on the 23rd of Nov and I have an out of town trip to make during its 4th through 6th week of flowering. I thought these times were critical times and I wanted to be there for it. I thought the plant would be in less critical conditions if it were in veg state throughout my trip away, then force it to flower after I come back. How big will it get if I give it another 2 months of veg light and is this a good idea? Can it go through flowering stages from 4th to 6th week on a timer and a friend watering it or will it need more attention?


----------



## villa029 (Nov 9, 2006)

Any comments?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 10, 2006)

When I top. I just cut right above the second to top node @ a 45 degree angle. 
Remember longer the veg....bigger the plant.


----------



## villa029 (Nov 10, 2006)

I looked at my friends plant and it definitely looks way different from mine. His plant's height is no taller than 4" tall and super wide with stems growing out from main stalk over 8". My plant is 5 5/8" tall and its longest branch from main stalk to tip of leaf is about 6". His is much more compact and I think there's a problem with it. Leaves are droopy and fat, not perky and curvy. Some of the bigger leaves have folded downward into a half circle shape. Is the folding of the leaves indicating us of a problem that it may have?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 10, 2006)

Can you grab a pic and post it in the sick plant section...



> Leaf Curling Down - When the leaves curl under and burn at the tips and margins its usually a sign that the nutrient level is too high.
> Solution - Check and adjust the pH level as necessary. Flush and decrease the nutrient level.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## villa029 (Nov 10, 2006)

I suspected he was overwatering. I didn't want to say anything to you guys to get a lead on, but thanks a lot. It definitely is very wet and will recommend he add airflow to it. Is it a good idea to transplant? If he does transplant now there's no way of identifying the area covered by the root system...so how do you determine the size of the root ball w/o damaging or uncovering them?


----------



## villa029 (Nov 13, 2006)

Can't supply a pic of his plant, but I am sure it his problem is overwatering...just wanted your confirmation. My plant's main stalk is 6" tall today and I expect it to be very near 8" by Nov 24th. It was topped few days ago. I'd like to start flowering the 24th, if I do 1) what height will my plant reach at harvest day? 2) From 1st day of flowering to harvest day roughly how many days will it be? 3) How many grams should I expect to harvest given the following schedule?


----------



## KADE (Nov 13, 2006)

Depending on nutes and lighting it'll double to triple it's size. flowering varies greatly depending on strain.. 50-80 days...  Dried grams is very hard to determine. I'll let someone else take a guess at that one.


----------



## villa029 (Nov 13, 2006)

It's 6" tall and I plan on changing lighting to 12/12 with an hps on nov 24. I just wanna get a rough idea of what to expect. I'll provide most recent pics today. It's in great shape (in my opinion). I've fertilized w/ 20-20-20 only once last week to this day. Should I expect 50 grams or 500, dried and all?


----------



## villa029 (Nov 15, 2006)

Anybody wanna comment?


----------



## villa029 (Nov 18, 2006)

I need to water my plant today or tomorrow and I got diamotaceous on top of soil. I know I'm not supposed to get it wet. 'Hick' said I need to water from the bottom of the pot but I'd like other members to comment. I need help. I want to start flowering cycle tomorrow. During the flower cycle I will need some light to look for clothes in my closet, will the green light keep from disturbing my plants light cycle? If I were to clone my plant I'd have to wait another week or so before turning it to flower cycle right?


----------



## -DoPeMaN- (Nov 19, 2006)

Tag for http://www.hightimes.com/ht/grow/content.php?page=act_growshow&id=836&totalrecords=1000


Thanks!

Btw, what Certain "Supercrop" Style is the best/newbfriendly one ?


----------



## KADE (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd expect well under 50 grams dried...


----------

